# sinclair_tm



## Skie

After months of listening to his nagging and begging, I've finally caved and decided to promote sinclair to Asst. Manager of Alternative Computing. This promotion will help me greatly and reduce my workload. I now only have one person to yell at, whip, kick, punch, etc. He now can do the same to all other staff members instead of me doing it to everyone. 

So, everyone please congratulate... I mean feel sorry for sinclair! :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

I'm sorry to hear about your misfortune Sinclair. :grin:
Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## carsey

Congratulations.!!


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## Done_Fishin

Congratulations .... so you're the new whipping boy :laugh: just take it easy on the staff


----------



## kodi

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Congrats!! :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats Dr Sinc - a most worthy promotion!


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Congratulations Sinc* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
I hope you don't think this is going to get you out of surgery duties. :grin:


----------



## grumpygit

Congatulations Dr Sinc. :4-clap::4-clap:

I suppose you'll be wanting another pay rise now.:grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Congrats Sinc.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Congratulations on your promotion.


----------



## Horse

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## chauffeur2

Congratulations sinclair™!! Well Done. :4-clap:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Congrats Sinc :4-clap:


----------



## speedster123

*congratulations*


----------



## Doby

Congratulations


----------



## mattlock

Congrats Sinclair.


----------



## bry623

Congrats Sinc


----------



## sinclair_tm

gee, thanks everyone, i think...

and just to clear things up, i wasn't the winer, i seem to remember skie begging me to accept so he could keep hiding in his hole. :winkgrin:



grumpygit said:


> I suppose you'll be wanting another pay rise now.:grin:


just the same as before.


----------



## Go The Power

It still says moderator in you user title :grin:


----------



## Skie

sinclair_tm said:


> gee, thanks everyone, i think...
> 
> and just to clear things up, i wasn't the winer, i seem to remember skie begging me to accept so he could keep hiding in his hole. :winkgrin:


:upset: I'm rethinking my decision to promote you.




sinclair_tm said:


> just the same as before.


Double of 0 is still 0. :laugh:


----------



## sinclair_tm

Go The Power said:


> It still says moderator in you user title :grin:


hows that?


----------



## Go The Power

sinclair_tm said:


> hows that?


Thats better :grin:


----------



## Cellus

We're doomed.

Congratulations. :wink:


----------

